# Converting an awd astro to a camper



## king of the road (10 mo ago)

This is a pretty common question, but I have a very specific question as part of this. I like to do 4 season camping and would like to insulate my van very heavily. Still, I would like to do so without losing a lot of interior space - the Astro is a wee bit small. I was thinking of putting rigid styrofoam foam on the outside of the van and covering it with fiberglass. I can fill in the interior panels, put 2-3 inches of insulation on the sides and 5 on the top - have a nice toasty warm van in the North Dakota winters and a cool, comfy van in the desert summers. I am looking for advice - specifically how to fix the materials to my van without them blowing off while doing 80 mph on the interstate!


----------



## crawford111 (Aug 2, 2021)

anything can be done with enough money. the only way I see is you need to insert short studs every couple inches below the you Styrofoam like a studded tire of old but longer. But who would do the fiberglass you?


----------

